# Been reading about IBS healing success stories here & want to share mine



## angelaprivin (Feb 14, 2013)

I think that the most important tool in healing ourselves in our minds. Belief in our ability to heal ourselves will improve our chances of healing because it will keep us from giving up on ourselves.

I had a severe case of IBS C for 6 years but never gave up looking for a solution. I failed many times with different diets and treatments but when I found the right one, it healed my gut and reversed my symptoms permanently.

My solution was going on a grain-free, sugar-free, bean-free, and nut free diet. It was a modified Paleo diet and eating this way for a year gave me my life back.

I wrote a blog post about all the grain-free diet options out there and a little bit more about my experience.

http://diyhealthblog.com/2013/01/which-ibs-diet-is-right-for-you-part-two-go-grain-free/

I am trying to get my story out there to inspire hope that IBS CAN be CURED despite what doctors say. Hope this is helpful.


----------

